# 1965 GTO - Tilt Wheel Signal Cancel Parts



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I'm getting a '65 GTO ready for the Hot Rod Power Tour in a week and a half and have come down to one last annoying thing to fix but have been having trouble finding the right parts. The car has a tilt column that is more than likely not original to the car and may not be from the same model year or even make for that matter. The turn signal cancel function is not working when I turn left... No big deal just hitting the signal up but is annoying.

I need one of these cancel cames as this one has a groove worn into. I tried AMES but they don't seem to carry it.









The second part that I am looking for is made by Delco Remy and appears to be stamped with a '64' in the upper right and a part number ''DB-8" and '66' on the left. I've seen replacement springs that appear to be for it but I have not found the plastic spring on the right that is missing an ear. 









There isn't any wiring harness as there is a cable that runs down the column and actuates a switch above the pedals. I already replaced that thinking/hoping it would be a simple fix. 

Any ideas, help or points in a good direction would be greatly helpful. :willy:

Thanks!
-Thor

PS: I know you guys won't mind another pic:


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks beautiful, but I'm biased on the '65's. I'm sure someone will chime in about the cancel cam, as I don't have the tilt wheel option.


----------

